# IN HEAT ?



## GOODGIRL75 (May 14, 2009)

I WAS JUST WONDERING IF MY DOG COCO WAS GOING TO BE GOING IN HEAT SOON ? WE HAVE ALWAYS HAD MALE DOGS SO THIS IS NEW TO ME .... SHES JUST ABOUT A YEAR OLD AND LATELY SHE HAS BEEN A LIL MOODY OR SO IT SEEMS AND WANTING TO BE ALONE . SHE KEEPS HIDING UNDER MY COMPUTER DESK AND IM JUST WONDERING DO FEMALE DOGS CHANGE THEIR BEHAVIOR B4 THEY GO INTO HEAT ? ANY HELP ON THIS MATTER IS APPRECIATED TKS


----------



## Chinadog (Sep 14, 2009)

man its been so long since china was in heat (5 yrs ago) I cant remember if she changed her mood. I dont think so though she was just the typical happy self. she licked herself alot and that was it.


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

GOODGIRL75 said:


> I WAS JUST WONDERING IF MY DOG COCO WAS GOING TO BE GOING IN HEAT SOON ? WE HAVE ALWAYS HAD MALE DOGS SO THIS IS NEW TO ME .... SHES JUST ABOUT A YEAR OLD AND LATELY SHE HAS BEEN A LIL MOODY OR SO IT SEEMS AND WANTING TO BE ALONE . SHE KEEPS HIDING UNDER MY COMPUTER DESK AND IM JUST WONDERING DO FEMALE DOGS CHANGE THEIR BEHAVIOR B4 THEY GO INTO HEAT ? ANY HELP ON THIS MATTER IS APPRECIATED TKS


Two of my girls get... eh... neeeeedy when they're getting ready to come into heat. they just want to be by you and give you this look like "I just wanna be near you but i don't want to make you mad mommy" lol. Not all dogs change their behavior or attitude, but I have a little sensitive crew lol. Will this be her first heat?


----------



## GOODGIRL75 (May 14, 2009)

yes this will be her first heat ...... i am planning on getting her fixed but we are just waiting for the cash to do it so i want to be prepaired if she does go into her heat


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

well, congratulations lmao the two needy girls are in heat at my house and it is nooo fun ... not only are the competing for my attention and affection, they are teasing the boys too! Since you're noticing changes, to be on the safe side, i'd start walking her on a leash for all of her outside time to ensure that no males come a knockin at your fence line!


----------



## GOODGIRL75 (May 14, 2009)

lolol my bby just might be a big girl soon lmao !


----------



## bahamutt99 (May 14, 2008)

I usually notice swelling and blushing of the girl's parts before anything else. Only having one intact female, her behavior doesn't really change. Though she did start flagging for the first time this last heat cycle. Little hoochie can do some crazy contortions when she starts doing that nonsense. But she was still... well, Terra. Just hoochie Terra.


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

Each dog is different just like ppl. I have had dog come into season as early as 5 months old and as late as 18 months. Riot just had her first season and she was 11 months old before she went in for her first time. You will start to notice her vulva getting more noticeable for about a week then BAM! lol it swells big time and bleeding starts. Once she goes into heat you want to wait about 4 weeks before getting her spayed. When they go into heat everything swells and the blood flow increases and vets will not want to do any surgery till that goes down. The risk of complications is too high but waiting 4 weeks after she is done is best. Now when he starts bleeding she will be in heat for about 3 weeks, just because the bleeding stops does not mean she'd done it really means she is ready to breed so keep males away for at least 3-4 weeks. I know when my dutch shepherd goes into heat she is a basket case! lol she whines and wants to be held and just a baby, some of the other dogs I never see a change in the behavior.


----------



## dixieland (Aug 14, 2009)

Like others have said look for her to start swelling,followed by bleeding.Just drops at a time.Nothing major.
Pretty Girls behaviour doesn't change other then she tries to hump everything.
If it's a while before you're able to get her fixed,be careful!Females can go into heat without showing any signs!Pretty Girl did this and we were surprised with an accidental litter.


----------



## bahamutt99 (May 14, 2008)

I was just thinking that if she is hiding and doesn't want to be bothered, it could be something other than an impending heat cycle. If her behavior stays abnormal for an extended period of time, I'd take her in and have her checked out. She could be sick. (Sick from what, I don't know.)


----------



## dixieland (Aug 14, 2009)

bahamutt99 said:


> I was just thinking that if she is hiding and doesn't want to be bothered, it could be something other than an impending heat cycle. If her behavior stays abnormal for an extended period of time, I'd take her in and have her checked out. She could be sick. (Sick from what, I don't know.)


:goodpost:


----------



## GOODGIRL75 (May 14, 2009)

thankyou  she seems to be back to "normal" today im keeping a close eye on her tho shes eating drinking,playing so she doesnt seem sick to me but i will be watchful


----------



## GOODGIRL75 (May 14, 2009)

http://i173.photobucket.com/albums/w53/goodgirl75/CAMSBIRTHDAY2010052.jpg

http://i173.photobucket.com/albums/w53/goodgirl75/CAMSBIRTHDAY2010053.jpg

my coco is officially a "woman" shes in her first heat cycle....ew


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

well... congratulations??? lol She does NOT look like a happy camper in those pictures!


----------



## beccaboo (Dec 27, 2009)

hahaha i member laceys. it was super icky. she would take her diapers off n get on my bed when i was at work. naughty girl. she wanted to be in my face and under my hand 24/7 but didn't wanna listen to commands and god forbid she have to share me with another human or animal!!! hahaha. have fun  cycle goo is icky icky!!!


----------



## dixieland (Aug 14, 2009)

Once they're fixed do they still go in heat or bleed?


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

nope, they are completely finished with heat cycles and bleeding from the pee pee lol.


----------



## beccaboo (Dec 27, 2009)

THANK GOD!!!


----------



## dixieland (Aug 14, 2009)

beccaboo said:


> THANK GOD!!!


That's what I was thinking!lol
We just bought a new house and I was thinking oh no not the new carpet!


----------



## beccaboo (Dec 27, 2009)

dixieland said:


> That's what I was thinking!lol
> We just bought a new house and I was thinking oh no not the new carpet!


lmao  once you snip no more icky ness of that type


----------



## sk8trf69 (Oct 13, 2009)

I also have a question regarding this topic, so my 6 month old Jinx still hasnt gone into heat her parts arent swelling or anything yet. My friend has a golden retriever who is over a year old and is a male, his girlfriend is a vet tech. and she doesnt want our dogs around each other because she is afraid of them mating. In my opinion i dont think we should worry about it because 1 the GR is way bigger than my puppy, and 2 she hasnt even started going into heat yet. Then she said that from her smelling another male dog it will make her go into heat. Does anyone know if this is true cause no matter what i say she thinks she knows all, ill give her the fact when it comes to health issues, but ive been around dogs my whole life i know how to read them pretty well and ive done a lot of reading.


----------



## aimee235 (Apr 29, 2007)

Well sk*trf69 even though the golden is bigger it can still get her prego. Which can cause a very difficult pregnancy with her. It's possible to miss the signs of her coming into heat. Smelling a male won't cause her to come into heat but it's best to keep them separated until she is fixed and has recovered from surgery. It's best to fix her before she goes into heat for the first time.


----------

